# Soundstream reference 705s 9.5 out of 10 in box



## MRKBass (Dec 22, 2009)

I figured I owed it to the community here to let you all know about this amp I just listed on fleabay. Item# 140424520990. Very little run time. Very hard to find in this condition also. email with any questions [email protected]
Thanks, Matt


----------



## MRKBass (Dec 22, 2009)

A couple pictures might help everyone out. Here you go...


----------



## mick55 (Jan 21, 2011)

do you still have this amp?


----------



## MRKBass (Dec 22, 2009)

Regretfully sold a long time ago. Sorry


----------



## mick55 (Jan 21, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

